#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Διαστασιολόγηση στο AutoCAD

## Ubiquites

Καλησπέρα φίλοι, ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποιον πιο έμπειρο από εμένα:

1. αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αποθηκεύσει κάποιος στο AutoCAD το δικό του στυλ διαστασιολόγησης, ώστε κάθε φορά που φορτώνει ένα καινούργιο φύλλο εργασίας να μην πρέπει να κάνει αντιγραφή επικόλληση από παλιότερο για να μπει σαν επιλογή, αλλά να μπορεί να το επιλέξει από την αρχή! Αυτό με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από το δεύτερο για να είμαι ειλικρινής.

2. αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα το κείμενο και η διαστασιολόγηση να μπορεί να προσαρμόζεται αυτομάτως στην κλίμακα που θα επιλέξω να εκτυπώσω το οποιοδήποτε σχέδιο, για να είναι ευανάγνωστο και να μην παίρνω από παλιότερο σχέδιο της ίδιας κλίμακας κείμενο ίδιου μεγέθους ή διαστασιολόγηση ίδιου μεγέθους ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο στην εκτύπωση.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## Xάρης

1. Αν και έχω δυο δεκαετίες να ασχοληθώ με το Autocad, νομίζω ότι αυτό γίνεται με τη μορφή του πρότυπου αρχείου (template).

2. Κλίμακα στο Autocad;

----------


## Ubiquites

Στο autoCAD 2012 έχει κάτω δεξιά δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις ευθύς εξαρχής την κλίμακα σου, αλλά σπάνια το χρησιμοποιώ. Απλά αναρωτιόμουν για αυτό που σας ρώτησα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση.

----------

